# Grilled Ahi Tuna Meal with QView



## tallbm (Mar 21, 2022)

Well it's that time of the year again so this past Friday I decided to go big on a nice seafood meal.
Here's the pics then the writeup:












What we have is grill seared Ahi Tuna (sushi grade). Rubbed it with sunflower oil, seasoned with salt, pepper, dehydrated onion flakes, garlic powder, and a little bit of kashmiri red pepper (think cayenne pepper's close cousin).

Next is grilled stuffed jalapenos. The stuffing was cream cheese blended with my homemade salmon lox (no bacon here so the cured salmon lox was the perfect substitute in this case).

Finally you have skillet roasted brussel sprouts sauteed with cauliflower, some dehydrated onion flakes, and some chicken bullion + water (no actual chicken in the bullion).

The meal was OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!!

The pictures were a last second inspiration so I did what I could to snap a couple presentable ones as me an the ol' lady had most of our attention on eating the meal versus looking at it hahaha.
If you've never had grill seared ahi tuna like this, you are missing out!  The key is the grade of fish. Not the lesser cuts of yellow fin tuna, or cuts from the less ideal size/age yellow fin tuna, not some random tuna, not tuna from a can... the real deal sushi grade Ahi Tuna!

I would do this meal again in a heartbeat.  I have plenty of salmon lox and just need to pick up more jalapenos and cream cheese.  Those grilled suckers could have been a meal on their own.
I have 2 more ahi tuna steaks that I can use for this Friday. I'm all set! :D

I hope you enjoyed checking this meal out and if any of you are doing Lent then maybe it will give you an idea for these upcoming Fridays :)


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 21, 2022)

Yes sir that looks really tasty. Perfect doneness! Nice work bud


----------



## sandyut (Mar 21, 2022)

Looks fabulous!  We love Ahi here big time.  It’s pretty speedy tho…


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 21, 2022)

Awesome, that’s my kind of meal right there!  Nice cook!


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 21, 2022)

Very nice cook!  I LOVE seared Ahi!!! I also eat a a lot of it and that plate would be gone fast if you put it in front of me!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 21, 2022)

Dude, That looks scrumptious. How long is the grill time on the tuna? 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## cmayna (Mar 21, 2022)

Looks great.


----------



## radioguy (Mar 21, 2022)

Looking really good.  Love the Ahi Tuna, just kiss it with the  flames 

RG


----------



## Steve H (Mar 22, 2022)

Simply amazing cook! Like!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 22, 2022)

Love me some Tuna.  Looks good.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 22, 2022)

That tuna is perfectly done and I love it...


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 22, 2022)

Nice! I love Ahi Tuna and that looks awesome!


----------



## xray (Mar 22, 2022)

The ahi looks like it’s cooked perfectly! What a nice meal!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2022)

I love tuna!
Did you get it locally or on the internet. I get sushi grade salmon from WildFork, but I have never seen tuna on there.
Your meal looks fantastic!
Al


----------



## WaterRat (Mar 22, 2022)

Great looking meal!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2022)

How the hell did I miss this post yesterday?!?! Wow! Perfectly cooked too! I love yellowfin tuna! Like!


----------



## clifish (Mar 22, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> I love tuna!
> Did you get it locally or on the internet. I get sushi grade salmon from WildFork, but I have never seen tuna on there.
> Your meal looks fantastic!
> Al


Sure Al,  here it is









						Ahi Tuna Saku Block
					

Considered the filet mignon of tuna, this frozen, wild-caught ahi saku is a uniformly precision-cut portion of center-cut tuna loin, ideal for making sushi, sashimi, and tuna tataki.




					wildforkfoods.com


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 22, 2022)

Yes sir!! That looks fantastic. Very good looking meal and the tuna is perfectly cooked. Well done.

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2022)

clifish said:


> Sure Al,  here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow thank you!
I guess I missed that!
Al


----------



## tallbm (Mar 23, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Yes sir that looks really tasty. Perfect doneness! Nice work bud


Thanks, it was soooooo tasty! :D



sandyut said:


> Looks fabulous!  We love Ahi here big time.  It’s pretty speedy tho…


Yeah it was fantastic.  I love Ahi too but don't buy it much.  These were only $6.99 per tuna steak at about 6.5oz a steak cut



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome, that’s my kind of meal right there!  Nice cook!


Thanks! Yeah definitely my kind of meal as well hahah.



civilsmoker said:


> Very nice cook!  I LOVE seared Ahi!!! I also eat a a lot of it and that plate would be gone fast if you put it in front of me!


It was gone pretty fast. I had enough sense though to buy 6 ahi tuna steaks and grill 2 for me and 2 for the ol lady, knowing she was only good for maybe one.... I got the leftover :D



gmc2003 said:


> Dude, That looks scrumptious. How long is the grill time on the tuna?
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



It was fantastic! I got my grill to about 650-670F degrees and grilled on each side for no more than 1min 30 sec or so.
I rubbed them with some sunflower oil and seasoned. The oil was to ensure nothing got burned on such a hot grill. 
My propane grill will go over 750F degrees no problem. I refuse to buy a grill that is less than 100,000 BTU's per square inch of the main cooking service. 
I read about this performance metric one time when researching gas/propane grills and it is what should be expected if you want to properly grill/sear steaks and things like this ahi tuna. It has been 110% correct in my experience :)

So no matter how inexpensive or costly a grill is or how good it looks... if it cant do 80k-100k BTU's per square inch of main cooking area, it's not worth it. :)



cmayna said:


> Looks great.


Yeah I'm very pleased with how it came out :)



radioguy said:


> Looking really good.  Love the Ahi Tuna, just kiss it with the  flames
> 
> RG


Thanks! Yeah got the grill good and hot and boom sear and go :)



Steve H said:


> Simply amazing cook! Like!


Thanks! It was amazing. I have 2 steaks left to cook this week :)



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Love me some Tuna.  Looks good.


Oh yeah real tuna is amazing! 




GonnaSmoke said:


> That tuna is perfectly done and I love it...


Thanks! Yeah I pretty much nailed this one. I was very pleased with it :)



bauchjw said:


> Nice! I love Ahi Tuna and that looks awesome!


Ahi is the bee's knees for sure. Thanks! :)



xray said:


> The ahi looks like it’s cooked perfectly! What a nice meal!!


I pretty much nailed this one. It's not always the case but this time was about as good as it gets. Thanks! :)



SmokinAl said:


> I love tuna!
> Did you get it locally or on the internet. I get sushi grade salmon from WildFork, but I have never seen tuna on there.
> Your meal looks fantastic!
> Al


Thanks!

I got it from a nice local grocery store chain. They are like a less fancy Whole Foods. Hmm, maybe a better description of this store is that it is very nice but there is just less of a requirement for people to have sticks shoved so far up their butts in order to walk around it hahaha :P 
I like Whole Foods but I don't like the crowd or some of the super high prices on many of the products.

These ahi tuna steaks were vac sealed and frozen. Not carved off a loin in the butchers block. I could have gotten some yellow tail carved off a giant loin at their butchers block but it isn't the sushi grade quality. Still looks amazing though so would do it if I wanted 1 giant tuna steak that wasnt exactly ahi quality :)



WaterRat said:


> Great looking meal!


Thanks!  It sure was great :)



indaswamp said:


> How the hell did I miss this post yesterday?!?! Wow! Perfectly cooked too! I love yellowfin tuna! Like!


Hahaha the main thing is that you found the post :)
Thanks! I do believe I nailed this one for sure and real tuna is soooooo good! :)



tx smoker said:


> Yes sir!! That looks fantastic. Very good looking meal and the tuna is perfectly cooked. Well done.
> 
> Robert


Thanks!  I hope to do it again this Friday. I have 2 left with my name on it :)


----------

